# What is your bedtime routine for your face?



## jeterbugg (Oct 28, 2005)

I remove my eyemakeup with almay hypo allergenic cloths. Then wash my face with Noxema moisturizing m/u remover cream. I then use Neutrogena Toner and Moisturizer!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 28, 2005)

I remove my eye makeup with Neutrogena Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover.

Then I wash my face with water and a Wondercloth.

I cleanse with whatever cleanser I wanna use that night.

Leave face damp.

Apply moisturizer, then Proactiv Repairing Lotion.

All done!!


----------



## BabyPhatGoddess (Oct 28, 2005)

_I use Mary Kay oil free eye makeup remover and wash my face with Clearasil Ultra facial scrub._

_Then i dry my face and use Mary Kay age fighting eye cream and Mary Kay timewise night solution._

_Then i mousturize my face with Proactiv repairing lotion..._

_A LOT I know, just preventitive maintenance!!!_


----------



## Liz (Oct 28, 2005)

i take off any makeup with mac wipes.

take off eye makeup with lancome bi-facils eye makeup remover.

wash my fash with cetaphil face wash.

apply differin acne cream


----------



## jeterbugg (Oct 28, 2005)

I think that taking care of my skin is one of the BEST things my mom taught me! I have never had bad skin. (knocking on wood)


----------



## Leony (Oct 28, 2005)

Awwe charms, you are very lucky if you don't get acne from that.

Here's mine:

Wash my face with makeup remover gell cleanser. (Only when I'm wearing makeup)

Another wash with oil-free facial soap.

Face exfoliate using Glycolic foaming cleanser (two to three times a week)

Dry my face with clean face towel

Put emulsion water lotion using patting cotton.

Put lotion moisturizer

Eye cream

And ready to go to bed


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 28, 2005)

Wipes, then neutrogena moisturizer...that's it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is my evening routine.....

Wash with MD Formulations Problem Skin Wash

Apply Prescription Clindomycin Lotion

Apply Prescription Differin

Apply MD clearing complex on any breakouts


----------



## Marisol (Oct 28, 2005)

Remove eye make up with MAC's Pro Eye Make Up remover

Wash face with MD Formulations Facial Cleanser

Apply Aveeno moisturizer all over face

Apply MD Formulations Glycare Acne Gel on any breakouts


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wash with Clean and Clear Foaming Face wash

Then I but on Neutrogena Acne Fade Gel MAsk overnight


----------



## jessica9 (Oct 28, 2005)

i wash my face with purpose cleanser, then i wait 20 minutes and apply retin a...eh...i don't know if it works so great...but i do it anyways...


----------



## Laura (Oct 28, 2005)

1. I take my make-up off with Estee Lauder Take It All Away Make Up Remover.

2. Then i wash my face with Aaprii Gentle Exfoliating Cream

3. Apply Olay Complete Care Night Cream

PS. should this be moved to Skincare?


----------



## Laura (Oct 28, 2005)

*Mwah*


----------



## katrosier (Oct 28, 2005)

I take off my make up with alcohol free baby wipes , then I wash with neutrogena deep clean and put on lancome primordiale nuit on my face and primordiale intense yeux on my eye area , it really helps with my morning puffy eyelids . If I didnt get much sleep I follow up in the morning with YSL firm effects eye complex


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 28, 2005)

Wash and exfoliate with Cetaphil bar soap and a Buf Puf sponge (per doctor's orders!)

Stridex Maximum Strength (2% salicylic acid)

Neutrogenia On-The-Spot treatment (2.5% benzoyl peroxide)

Eye cream


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 28, 2005)

Currently (and in prep for the fall/winter months) - all products are by Christine Chin (my aesthetician) unless otherwise specified:

Shiseido Eye &amp; Lip MU Remover

Ultra Gentle Cleansing lotion (makeup remover)

Panthenol Cleanser

Bio Flavinoid Toner

Shu Principe Eye Zone Complex

Advanced Firming Complex

Retinol Resurfacing Complex

Moisture Perfecting Creme

Talika Lipocils (eyelash)

Kanebo Total Lip Treatment

Every other night, I add either Dr. Brandt's Microdermabrasion in a Jar or Christine Chin's Ultimate Scrub to the Panthenol Cleanser and a mask (currently the Vita Plus Masque).


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 28, 2005)

1. Wash with Clean and Clear Foaming Cleanser.

(Sometimes I apply a protein mask right after this and leave on for 10-15 minutes.)

2. Tone with Apple Cider Vinegar and water.

3. Apply Proactiv Repairing Lotion. (But will soon need a new BP lotion because I'm cancelling my Proactiv membership.)


----------



## Cirean (Oct 28, 2005)

Baby wipes, night cream if I remember



 I'm with Charms, I wouldn't bother if I wasn't worried about staining my pillowcases!


----------



## katt (Oct 28, 2005)

Facial Wash

Toner

Eye Cream

Moisturizer (with AHA)

On those rare occasions where I have a pimple, I just use something that has salicylic acid

Once a week treatment:

Revitalizing Mask

Optional:

Egg White Mask


----------



## swhitneyt (Oct 28, 2005)

cetaphil, braggs apple cider vinegar, spot check for zits, regenerist, california baby moisturizer


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 28, 2005)

* Take off eye makeup with eye makeup remover

* Apply Mac Cleanse Off Oil

* Rinse off Oil and wash face with Ivory Bar

* Apply DDF 10% Glycolic Toner

* Eye Cream

3x week I use Dr. Brant Microdermabrasion in a Jar

2x week I use Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2005)

Remove makeup with Ponds cleansing wipes.

Wash face with Shiseido UV White Cleansling Foam with a brush

Cleanse face with Stila's Retextruizing Scrub ( @ least twice a week )

Apply Shiseido's Toner

Moisturize with Shiseido Bioperformance Whitening Formula

Apply Shiseido's Bioperf. Eye Contour Cream


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 29, 2005)

I shower at night! In the shower I wash everything off with whatever face wash I have at the moment. Right now I'm trying to use up all my odd bottles of stuff, so it is either Fanie White Oak Cleanser or Mary Kay Timewise cleanser. Then I'll use a scrub or mask. Using up odd bottles for this one too so I have Alba papaya mask, Fanie Liquid Sponge, or Mary Kay exfoliating mask. If I still have eye makeup on after showering I use an eye makeup remover, Either Almay moisturizing remover, Fanie Revital Eyes or Mary Kay eye makeup remover. If I'm feeling particularly motivated I'll put on Mary Kay eye cream and night solution too.


----------



## KittyM (Oct 29, 2005)

Here`s mine:

Remove eye makeup with lÃ²real eye mu remover

used Dermalogica Daily microfoliant, but bought Murad glycolic cleanser today.

Proto-col (serum)

eye cream( currently Shiseido bio-P eye contour)

Used Dermalogica Daily Moisture or Dr Hauscha Rosencreme, but bought Murad Skin Perfecting lotion today.(Exciiiited!!)

Talika lipocils

brush teeth

apply City lips in clear

voila, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 30, 2005)

remove makeup with nivea facial wipes

wash face with phytomers gel nettoyant purifiant

apply loreal hydrafresh moisturizer

apply phytomers corrigel to any pimples about to form


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 31, 2005)

general nightly:

1)remove eye mu using baby oil on cotton wool buds

2)use hot flannel on face for a minute

3)wash face w/ clinique facial wash 2

4)use clinique clarifying lotion 2

5)apply clinique dramatically different moisturising lotion

6)massage in bio-oil for 3 minutes

twice a week -

- clarins one step facial exfoliator

- elizabeth arden eight hour cream

- origins you're getting warmer clay mask

a lot but i have very temperamental skin lol

xxxc


----------



## alyt6 (Nov 1, 2005)

I am now going back to my old routine.

I wash with purpose

Then I use body shops tea tree foaming cleanser, which has completely cleared up my skin, but may be to harsh for poeple with dry skin.

Then I Apply 10% Benzoyl Peroxide

Then mary kay eye cream

I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 1, 2005)

wash with clean &amp; clear's makeup removing cleanser (gets eye makeup off, too)

ddf's glycolic tonic 10%

nelsons's acne gel

i only moisturize in the morning or any other time i wash my face except before bed because i apply ddf all over.

i use queen helene's mint julep masque when i remember


----------



## alyt6 (Nov 2, 2005)

No it doesn't dry me out. I use it where it's needed. I use to use it all over my face and it didn't dry me out. My skin is very oily.


----------



## Salope (Nov 2, 2005)

1. Wash with Dove soap to remove eye make up

2. Apply La Roche Posay Vitamin C face gel

3. Moisturize with a Vitamin E cream

4. Sometimes I'll use La Roche Posay Vitamin C eye gel if I don't forget


----------



## islandgirl930 (Nov 2, 2005)

1.Remove eye-makeup with Loreal Oil-free makeup remover

2.Cleanse face with Aveeno Ultra-calming foaming cleanser

3.Pat dry my face

4.Apply Elizabeth Arden moisturizer while face is still damp.

5. Clean and Clear acne cream if I need it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 22, 2005)

Usually I wait until I am too tired so I dont wash my face at night, but when I do, I use Merle Norman eye makeup remover (the only kind I have ever used that can take off waterproof mascara), I wash with baby wash, Johnson and Johnson or a generic version, my face is too sensitive for most cleansers, and put a vit E lotion on my face, mainly b/c it helps with a scar I have, its generic though, doesnt have a brand


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 22, 2005)

I just wash with Noxema, now that it's getting cooler.


----------



## amarock (Nov 23, 2005)

I would be so scared about zits if I didn't wash my face at night... and all this talk about baby wipes makes me curious about them. I just might try them since I already use baby wash to wash my face.

This is my routine:

- wash face with Johnson &amp; Johnson's Baby Head to Toe body wash

- wipe eye makeup with cotton pad soaked with Rimmel eye makeup remover

- apply Cetaphil moisturizer all over face

- dab Burt's Bees Repair Serum under eyes and around mouth

- dab Eurecin 5% Urea face cream around my nose (extra dry)

- apply Labello SOS balm on lips


----------



## kaori (Nov 24, 2005)

*First : 

_*Remove my make up*_,..with cream or lotion cleanser for face(avoid eye

Eye clear them with eye remover *Origins well off(bit expens)* or *Shiseido eye remover* (an expens)work best (perfect ingredient)

_wash face with_ 

*Clinique Mild Soap avoid eyes* becouse ingredient of soap iron oxidant include

wash them slowly *doing like soft massage on your face*,..wash agin with warm water dry with soft towel slowly,..





* Second :

I use *toner alcoholfree* becouse i am 30 age this so sensitif skin ,..I use *Rosewater Phytomer*(natural ingredient) 

or* Moisturizer Lotion Origins* ,.this work well for my dry sensitif skin





Put* Moisturizer cream ,..I love Dramatically Moisturizer from Clinique* in my summer time,..this perfect to make my skin drink ,..

but for my winter time

I love to use Moisturizer from Origins Look my new Threads :

"*get Camera,..Holliday gift Set*" 

Put Eye Cream ,..i adore for my favorite *eye cream IPSA,..put them around eyes*

*get slow massage,..for nice sirculate bold on eyes*

this stuff work verry well in my winter time



no wrinkle





*Third:

read some fashion and beauty magazine,..love for *ELLE and VOGUE*:icon_love 

*" Good for me to have a pint of water before bed every night and first things in the morning, so i try to do that everyday.it get's easier once you get used to it &amp; it must be good for the skin,."*

And Last I get my mist spray put them on my pillow,..Prayer ,...and sleep soon,..





Happy nice dream 

Kaori


----------



## mm_style (Jan 9, 2006)

I wash my fash with cetaphil cleanser, then I use olay regenerist thermal skin polisher... &lt; loooove that stuff! it really does heat up &amp; feels soo good..&gt; and then i use anew clinical line and wrinkle corrector &lt;b/c im 17 and soo need it! lol&gt; pretty simple routine.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 9, 2006)

I wipe off my eye makeup with *Johnson &amp; Johnson's Baby Oil* on a disposable *cotton pad* (I buy them at any drug store "Swisspers" cotton rounds).

Then I wash my entire face with *Cetaphil Bar soap*. If I need a *toner* I use *Sea Breeze*. I may or may not moisturize afterwards. It all depends how tired I am and if I'm in a hurry to get to bed.


----------



## Darla (Jan 30, 2008)

i was wondering about recommendations for nightime moisturizer (inexpensive), for oily skin


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 30, 2008)

I wash with the Avon Thermal Cleanser and then moisturize with Anew All In One Max. Then Anew Force Extra eye cream (applied with a Q-tip).


----------



## loci (Jan 30, 2008)

For mascara and shimmering eyeshadows I use Lancome Bi-Facil

For foundations and blushes I use Neutrogena All-in-one make up remover.

I then wash my face with a soap free cleanser (an asian brand)

Follow up by some AHA lotion and Differin Gel.


----------



## jessica9 (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaori;204129** *

*
[color=green[/B]

*Third:[/color]read some fashion and beauty magazine,..love for ELLE and VOGUE:icon_love 

" Good for me to have a pint of water before bed every night and first things in the morning, so i try to do that everyday.it get's easier once you get used to it &amp; it must be good for the skin,."

And Last I get my mist spray put them on my pillow,..Prayer ,...and sleep soon,..






Happy nice dream 

Kaori

Ahhh...I love those bedtime routine Kaori! Whenever I meditate/pray before bed, I rest so much more soundly. I can't believe you are 30! I'm approaching 30; you give us hope!




Not much has changed in mine, but I do have to add one important new element in my nightime routine - Clarisonic! The thing is amazing and I LOVE it!

- take off makeup and sunscreen with DHC Cleansing Oil (using this stuff now for almost 3 years and even got my mom hooked too)

- Use Purpose Cleanser with the Clarisonic on low setting (the cleanser recommended by my dermatologist and a drugstore brand - the Clarisonic - amazing!)

- Apply Prevage (idebenone-antioxidant)

- Wait 20 and apply Retin A micro .04% (probably makes the biggest difference in my skin. Now that I am older I use it under my eyes too)

- Lately I've been applying Atopalm facial moisturizer (doesn't break me out and is great for winter)

- Ethocyn Essence around the eyes, let it absorb, then vaseline (Ethocyn has an elastin building complex supposedly. Recommended by my dermatologist. Non-greasy, absorbs well)

- Take vitamins, turn on my small lamp that helps me sleep, apply lavender essentail oil where I'd apply perfume. Sometimes I use Badger Sleeping Balm on my temples and neck. The stuff WORKS!! It's crazy. You can get it at Whole Foods. Works better than sleep medication and is natural! Read...hit the hay!

But Clarisonic, Clarisonic, Clarisonic! Anyone love this thing too!?

*


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

wash face with aveeno clear complexion

exfoliate and tone with stridex pads for sensitive skin

moisturize with sundari neem and avocado

treat blemished areas with mama lotion (every other night)

more moisturizer over treatment areas

eat and apple to help keep system cleansed

bottle of aquafina 16.9oz w/hair, skin and nail supplement

100 situps to keep the tummy trim

36 squats to keep the cellulite off of my bum and thighs

read a couple chapters of some steamy romance novel

lights out!


----------



## perlanga (Jan 30, 2008)

1. If I have a zit I pop it with a needle and then rub alchohol on it with a q-tip.

2. In the shower I use Noxzema Triple Clean anti-bacterial cleanser ( it removes bacteria, makeup, and oil).

3. Use St. Ives abpricot scrub 5x a week to remove dead skin, or I use Mark Decongesting mask 2x a week.

4. I remove any left over eyemakeup with avon eye makeup remover lotion.

5. I use avon correct and fade peel pads.

6. I treat any acne with clearisil 10% bp or retin-a micro.


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was wondering about recommendations for nightime moisturizer (inexpensive), for oily skin i use the same moisturizer day and night.


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2008)

i wash off all my makeup with pond's makeup remover. then i use my netrogena oil-free acne wash.


----------



## kdks5 (Jan 31, 2008)

I remove all my makeup with Neutrogena eye makeup remover pads.

Then I wash my face with Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash (as well as in the morning).

Then I use Clean and Clear cleaning astringent for blackheads.

Finally, I use Olay creamy face moisturizer.


----------



## JennBee (Feb 2, 2008)

Remove make-up with Pond's clean sweep wipes.





Rinse with warm water; cleanse with either Olay Definity Scrub or St. Ives Apricot Scrub (is it ok to use this stuff every day? It seems really gritty... love the definity scrub though)

Moisturize with Aveeno Positively Ageless Moisturizer (it's a bit oily though, wondering if I should change that too)

And then a spot treatment for the occasional blemish.


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Feb 3, 2008)

Take any eyemakeup off. Then Cleanse Tone and Moisturise with Liz Earle, once a week I'll exfoliate/use a mask after I cleanse.

Works for me! *touch wood*


----------



## Lindzi (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm pretty minimal with my skincare, I don't want to overdo it in case I get an oily complexion.

I use baby wipes to remove all make up, then I use clean&amp;clear facewash.


----------



## Fatimah (Feb 3, 2008)

I use baby oil and cotton pads to remove eye make up, cleanse my face with Neutrogena's pore refining cleanser (or Nivea refreshing gel wash on sensitive skin days), organic green tea as my toner (I brew myself a cup or two daily and keep the tea bag in the fridge to tone my face with), Loreal eye defense for my eyes, and I moisturise the face with either Neostrata smoothing lotion (AHA 10) or Olay's total effects anti blemish anti aging moisturizer. I also get myself a milk mask (paste of organic milk powder and water) done at home once or twice a week before bedtime.


----------



## Jafraqueen (Feb 3, 2008)

I cleanse with Balancing Cleansing Gel, then Alcohol Free toner, Elasticity Recovery Hydrogel, Optimeyes Eye Treatment and finally Time Corrector Nighttime Firming Moisture cream, all Jafra Dynamics Skincare products! I am 58 so keeping my skin looking as youthful and moisturized as I can is my goal. You can check out the products at

:: MyJafra ::


----------



## magosienne (Feb 3, 2008)

remove makeup with sweet almond oil+warm water on a cotton pad.

wash my face with my makeup remover from Uriage to remove any excess oil.

apply some essential oils on my pimples if needed.

apply eyecream.

i skip moisturizer, unless i have dry patches of skin.

twice a week : i will wash my face with alep soap and scrub.

once a week : add to that step a mask.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

I take off all my makeup with Pampers sensitive baby wipes. They work just as well as the cloths that are marketed for makeup removal but a fraction of the price! $4 for a box of 70 wipes!! The Neutrogena kind I used to get were $11 for 25.

Then I was with Dove Cool Moisture foaming cleanser, Cool Moisture toner, and a Dove day lotion (forget the exact name) or my L'Oreal Sublime Glow daily tanning lotion (for medium skin tones... I'm actually fair but I like a bit more colour than the one for fair skin gives



)


----------



## ladylynn90 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cleanse with Cetaphil Sensitive Skin face wash and follow up with eye gel and serum around my mouth and the forehead. Just started a new anti aging product line. Bought the whole package for $540....hope it works!!!!


----------



## TwistedWitch (Feb 13, 2008)

"sigh" I am bad about skincare...If I am wearing makeup, I wash my face with a baby wipe and use Dove face lotion and apply a homemade lip treatment. If I am not wearing makeup, I get lazy and dont do anything. I have the Dove cleanser as well and sometimes use it with the Dove lotion. Then other times I use my Proactive. I definitely need to get on track and find some good products that I will stick with because my skin is horrible!


----------



## Jafraqueen (Feb 14, 2008)

I highly recommend you check out my products at

Jafradynamics - also try my on line skin care profile at Jafra Skin Care Profile

You may contact me at 888-720-7206 Pin 3816 Toll Free or [email protected]

Norma


----------



## TwistedWitch (Feb 14, 2008)

as ooon as I get 10 posts and can see the links, I will check it out lol...thanks!


----------



## beaglette (Feb 14, 2008)

I just started a new skin care regime after being a die-hard Oil of Olay fan. Here's my daily skincare routine:

Morning:

Cleanse with philosophy purity cleanser (occasionally with sugar added)

Copper Peptide Serum

Emu Oil

then my MMU (when I wear makeup, that is)

I have two skin care regimens in the evening- I alternate one, one night, the other the next night. Here they are:

cleanse with philosophy purity cleanser

Eau Thermale Avene Ystheal+ Cream for around eyes

Eau Thermale Avene Innovation Eluage Retinaldehyde Cream- on face and neck

alternate night:

cleanse with philosophy purity cleanser

Lac-hydrin Five Moisturizing Lotion

Complex 15 Therapeutic Moisturizing Face Cream

And that's all





Warmly,

Brandi

aka beaglette


----------



## mowgli (Feb 14, 2008)

I use the OCM method to cleanse my face, followed by Clinique Turnaround serum, Olay Sensitive day face cream, and eye cream around the eyes (can be Arden Ceramide, or Bio-oil). This is topped all over by a light layer of vaseline on my face, and a thicker layer around the eyes.

On alternate nights I follow the OCM with Epidermx II, and the rest as above. I love my routine, but I think I need to get an antioxidant serum in there somewhere too!


----------



## Anatomica (Feb 14, 2008)

i just wash my face with warm water and put on shiseido whitening night cream. thats all.


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

1) Facial wash.

2) Toner.

3) Moisturizer (not always)

4) Pimple gel (for THOSE times)


----------



## pale_fading_sun (Feb 23, 2008)

cleanse, tone, drying lotion on spots if needed. i don't moisturize..yeh, bad bad...but it's very humid here plus extremely warm.


----------



## natasha (Feb 23, 2008)

I wash off my make up with Burts Bees cleanser and a baby wipe (curtousey of my 2 year old). Then, I spritz with Zia toner and wipe off with cotton ball. I alternate different evenings between Derma E Peptides Plus or Olay Regenerist deep hydrating regenerating cream. Sometimes I just forgo the serums and cleaners for a little dab of apricot oil.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2008)

i'm using a makeup remover from Yves Rocher (it also contains a toner inside). it's the one called pure calmille (based on chamomile). it's quite good, but it won't take off all your eye makeup if it's waterproof.


----------



## catgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

I take off my make up with Kirkland Moisturizing Cleanser which leaves my skin pretty clean. Afterwards I tone with a rose water toner and apply Garden of Wisdom base cream mixed with their moisturizing serum. My skin is supersoft the next day


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

baking soda and water face mask then moisturize


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 26, 2008)

I just use soap and water to wash off my makeup.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dove soap to remove eyemakeup

Vaseline to clean up the rest of the eyemakeup that the dove didn't pick up, then wash my face with Obagi cleanser, and put on lotion.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 26, 2008)

Cetaphil cleanser.

wait around for 10-20mins

then usually either Retin-A or Duac Gel.

And then another 10-20 mins after i put the gel on i used cetaphil lotion.

And on sundsays and wednesdays i exfoliate with st.ivs or whatever.


----------



## Barbette (Feb 26, 2008)

Firstly I remove my make up with ... currently Chanel make up remover cream, then I use a cleansing natural face wash, currently this is Burt's Bees orange facial wash (I picked this up during my stay in America), then an alcohol-free chamomile tonic by Clarins, then I put pure essential organic eye serum by Wild Nature, (which contains oil of hazelnut, borage seed, rose, evening primrose, lavender, lemon, vitamin E, carrot and aloe vera) just around my eye area, and then on my face and neck pure sweet almond oil. I think it is best to keep it as natural as possible, you keep your skin beautiful and young by allowing yourself good healthy nutrition, keeping your skin clean and getting plenty of sleep, avoiding smoke and stress


----------



## Stephie Baby (Feb 26, 2008)

I just remove my make up with Dove cleansing towelettes, sometimes I forget though. Lol. Normally I use Clinique's 3 step program around 4 nights a week. Since its winter, its to harsh on my skin to use it every night.

Oh and I apply Clinique's All About Eyes Rich every night.


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't really have one. I either wash my face with a mario badescu cleanser, or if I'm tired and feeling lazy I'll use ponds cleansing towelettes. Quick and easy.


----------



## erikaj35 (Feb 27, 2008)

First of all I wash my face with hydropholic oil to clean the dirt and makeup off of my face. Then I apply eye gel and serum around my mouth. Afterwards I put on a nightcream to moisturize my skin!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a simple routine that seems to be working.

- Makeup wipes. Currently, still using my MAC one - I bought it back in November, still have enough to last me some weeks. The 100 bulk was a good investment, thank god I listened to the lady. Baby wipes are last resort for me in makeup removal, they all leave a gross/gritty feeling behind.

-(a few times every other week) Acne pads.

-Toner from Olay to remove left over residue and lighten scars.

-On the spot acne remover from Neutrogena.

-Benefit Moisturizer


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 28, 2008)

I remove eye makeup with Sephora's eye makeup remover

wash with Givenchy's cream cleanser(I think it's called Clean It All) or mario Badescu's glycolic cleanser

Tone with MB's Glycolic Toner

Apply eye gel (right now I'm using Red Earth, but looking for something else)

Apply castor oil to eyelashes (I'm trying to grow them out!)

Put on some lip balm and off to la la land!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 16, 2008)

i wash with sea mud soap (it's really strong, it kind of dries out my skin but it's meant to control oil and acne and i guess that's why) then i tone with erno laszlo's ordinary toner, then depending on my mood, i pick a moisturizer.

i use h20 moisturizer, benefit's dear john, erno laszlo's cream moisturizer (so heavy!), YSL's hydrafeel (i like this one a lot).


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 16, 2008)

I normally either use my elizabeth arden intervene pause and a effect 3 in 1.. it has some exfoliating beads but its really night and washed my face awesome ! Or if I find my skin if being especially too sensitive I go with the clinique redness solutions cleanser.

I can never ever take off my eyeliner make-up without having traces left behind I use whats left of my lancome eye rescue cream or something of that sorts and I put it on a cotton ball then rub the eye makeup traces and it works so well. Ive also felt in love with putting on the lancome high resolution intensive recovery cream.. its soooo thick tho and makes my skin oily but when I wake up my skin is baby soft lol. I like the garnier nutritioniste on my neck lol, or sometimes on my face if I dont want to use the lancome. I try hard to apply moisturizer in the day but I get so buisy ! So I need the extra at night.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 16, 2008)

I remove my eye makeup with Marcelle eye makeup remover

Wash my face with RoC Endyrial cleanser

Apply Vichy Aqualia moisturizer

Once a week I use RoC Gommage Douceur exfoliating cream after washing my face.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

Take off makeup with Pond's Cold Cream.

Wash with Raw Black Soap

Tone with Sea Breeze Actives

Moisturize with Pond's dry skin Cream and Shea butter


----------



## Milah (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey ! 1) I wash my face w/ Olay foaming cleanser for sensitive skin. I wear mascara and eye shadow sometimes and it removes that too.

2) Maybe 2 x /week I'll exfoliate with Peter Thomas Roth Botanical scrub. I rub it in with a washcloth.

3) Sometimes I use a masque called Ahava Dead Sea Masque for dry skin

4) I have recently been using Fragrance-free Olay regenerist serum

and after a 10 minutes of applying the serum I apply grapeseed oil. I am happy so far!


----------

